# looking for a suitable poem for loss of horse.



## ellis9905 (11 September 2011)

A livery on my yard lost her beloved old girl this week- she had owned her for over 20 years, corky was 34 yrs old when the time came for her to pass,  Understandalby the owner is devestated,as we all are, corky was a lovely horse so sweet and gentle. i have bought a card to send and wanted an suitable verse to write inside- i know ive read some beautiful ones on here in the past- however ive just spent the last half hour searching through old posts- but cant find the verse that i remember reading once and really touched me ( it wasnt rainbow bridge)

any suggestions??

thanks


----------



## wellsat (11 September 2011)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....


----------



## millsandboon (11 September 2011)

Don't Cry For The Horses
by Brenda Riley-Seymore
Don't cry for the horses that life has set free.
A million white horses forever to be.
Don't cry for the horses now in God's hand.
As they dance and they prance in a heavenly band.
They were ours as a gift, but never to keep.
As they close their eyes forever to sleep.
Their spirits unbound. On silver wings they fly.
A million white horses against the blue sky.
Look up into heaven, you'll see them above.
The horses we lost, the horses we loved.
Manes and tails flowing they gallop through time.
They were never yours - they were never mine.
Don't cry for the horses. They'll be back someday.
When our time is gone, they will show us the way.
Do you hear that soft nicker? Close to your ear?
Don't cry for the horses. Love the ones that are here.


----------



## Cheiro1 (11 September 2011)

Please don't mourn for me,
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day, 
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone, but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart, 
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight; 
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach; 
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves, when fall comes around, 
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond, 
the clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring, 
the first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine, 
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you, 
you can talk to me through the Lord above you
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees, 
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.


----------



## Cuffey (11 September 2011)

You can shed tears that he is gone,
or you can smile because he has lived.

You can close your eyes and pray that he'll come back,
or you can open your eyes and see all he's left.

Your heart can be empty because you can't see him,
or you can be full of the love you shared.

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.

You can remember him only that he is gone,
or you can cherish his memory and let it live on.

You can cry and close your mind,
be empty and turn your back.
Or you can do what he'd want:
smile, open your eyes, love and go


----------



## Cuffey (11 September 2011)

Somewhere . . . in time's own space, there must be some sweet, pastured place
Where creeks sing on - and tall trees grow, some paradise where horses go,
For by the love that guides my pen, I know great horses live again.

It's by Stanley Harrison


----------



## berry (11 September 2011)

Cuffey I was trying to remember that poem. I heard it when I was a little girl and I think it's such a lovely poem x


----------



## NeilM (11 September 2011)

Again the early-morning sun was generous with its warmth.
All the sounds dear to a horseman were around me
the snort of the horses as they cleared their throats, the gentle swish of their tails,
the tinkle of irons as we flung the saddles over their backs - little sounds of no importance,
but they stay in the unconscious library of memory.
~Wynford Vaughan-Thomas

The hooves of horses!
Oh! witching and sweet
Is the music earth steals from the iron-shod feet;
No whisper of lover, no trilling of bird,
Can stir me as much as hooves of horses
Have stirred.
~Will H. Ogilvi


----------



## sarah23 (11 September 2011)

The Rainbow bridge poem always brings a tear to my eyes whenever i see or hear that one. Just reminds me about my lost ones.


----------



## MrVelvet (11 September 2011)

I'll lend you for a little while

My grandest foal, He said.

For you to love while she's alive

And morn for when she's dead.

It may be one or twenty years,

Or days or months , you see.

But, will you, till I take her back,

Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charms to gladden you,

And should her stay be brief,

You'll have treasured memories

As solace for your grief.

I cannot promise she will stay,

Since all from earth return.

But, there are lessons taught on earth

I want this foal to learn.

I've looked the wide world over

In my search for teachers true.

And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,

With trust, I have selected you.

Now will you give her your total love?

Nor think the labor vain,

Nor hate Me when I come

To take her back again?

I know you'll give her tenderness

And love will bloom each day.

And for the happiness you've known!

Forever grateful stay.

But should I come and call for her

Much sooner than you'd planned

You'll brave the bitter grief that comes

And someday you'll understand.

For though I'll call her home to Me

This promise to you I do make,

For all the love and care you gave

She'll wait for you, inside Heaven's Gate.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 September 2011)

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow;
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain;
I am the gentle Autumns rain.

When you awaken in the mornings hush.
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there;
I did not die.


----------



## Dancing Queen (11 September 2011)

Cuffey said:



			You can shed tears that he is gone,
or you can smile because he has lived.

You can close your eyes and pray that he'll come back,
or you can open your eyes and see all he's left.

Your heart can be empty because you can't see him,
or you can be full of the love you shared.

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.

You can remember him only that he is gone,
or you can cherish his memory and let it live on.

You can cry and close your mind,
be empty and turn your back.
Or you can do what he'd want:
smile, open your eyes, love and go
		
Click to expand...


god this got me - having recently lost my best friend this really ....................
you know what i mean..


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (11 September 2011)

there's a few that have cropped up on here every now and then:

if the day should come when i'm in pain
and you know i won't be well again
promise me you'll do what must be done
if this is the battle which can't be won

it'll break your heart, but please be kind
don't let your grieving sway your mind
for this is when you'll let me see
just how much you do love me

together we've had many happy years
the future now can hold no fears
please don't let me suffer
and when that day comes, please let me go

for my usual vet please will you send?
but stay with me until the end
hold me steady, speak to me
til my once bright eyes no longer see

in time i hope you'll come to see
it's the last kindness you'll do for me
one more time please stroke my mane
and know that i'll have no more pain

and don;t be sad that it was you
who decided that this was what to do
we've been such buddies through the years
don't let me be the cause of tears

you'll always see me graze now
with the sun upon my back
painful limbs won't tire me now
however long the hack

i live now in your heart and mind
a lovely place to stay
and what you have in memories
no one can take away



i've no idea who wrote that, but i love it


----------



## Bettyboo222 (11 September 2011)

You never said I'm leaving
You never said goodbye
You were gone before I knew it,
And only God knew why
A million times I needed you,
A million times I cried
If love alone could have saved you,
You never would have died
In life I loved you dearly
In death I love you still
In my heart you hold a place,
That no one could ever fill
It broke my heart to lose you,
But you didn't go alone
For part of me went with you,
The day God took you home.
Author Unknown

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace!

~Author Unknown

LAST GOODBYE

I could cry a million tears for you
Wish you didnt break my heart
But all i have left are lonely dreams
Now that we've had to part

I hold your heart inside of me
With all that was left unsaid
Im reading the unfinished story of our lives
Quietly in my head

All that i have left of you
Is a photo on my wall
But i guess thats better than having
No memories of you at all

I know that i must move on now
And look to the future, not the past
your life just went too quickly
You were taken much too fast.,


Best Friend 

You are my best friend
You know that you are
We're werent always together
But we were never apart

Over the years
We acted like clowns
You'd always make me smile
when i wore a frown

We;ve got lots of memories
and had lots of fun
Our prized are limitless
From a race we've both run

We've shared all our secrets
Our worries and dreams
But when the stitching came apart,
its you who meanded the seams

I wont you to know that
From now til the end
You'll be in my heart
I love you - my friend.

MontyForever had a beautiful one on the moemorial video


----------



## ellis9905 (11 September 2011)

many fab verse's- the one i had heard before that i couldnt remember the actual words was the one below- brings a real lump to the throat!



Cadfael&Coffee said:



			there's a few that have cropped up on here every now and then:

if the day should come when i'm in pain
and you know i won't be well again
promise me you'll do what must be done
if this is the battle which can't be won

it'll break your heart, but please be kind
don't let your grieving sway your mind
for this is when you'll let me see
just how much you do love me

together we've had many happy years
the future now can hold no fears
please don't let me suffer
and when that day comes, please let me go

for my usual vet please will you send?
but stay with me until the end
hold me steady, speak to me
til my once bright eyes no longer see

in time i hope you'll come to see
it's the last kindness you'll do for me
one more time please stroke my mane
and know that i'll have no more pain

and don;t be sad that it was you
who decided that this was what to do
we've been such buddies through the years
don't let me be the cause of tears

you'll always see me graze now
with the sun upon my back
painful limbs won't tire me now
however long the hack

i live now in your heart and mind
a lovely place to stay
and what you have in memories
no one can take away



i've no idea who wrote that, but i love it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (11 September 2011)

'and what you have in memories
no one can take away.'

is the bit that gets me.


----------



## mulledwhine (11 September 2011)

^^^^^ my fav one.

My vet sent me that poem( or the version of it without pastures) when my favourite dog died.

It still brings back happy and sad feelings


----------



## ex racer rider (11 September 2011)

Every time I read dont cry for the horses I get soo sad and well up. Its such a beautifull poem !!!


----------



## ex racer rider (11 September 2011)

Am I the only one fighting back tears thinking about my neddy going? Its amazing how much they touch you in such a short time 
. All of the poems are gorgeous....... Right im off to eat ice cream and have a little cry


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 September 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			there's a few that have cropped up on here every now and then:

if the day should come when i'm in pain
and you know i won't be well again
promise me you'll do what must be done
if this is the battle which can't be won

it'll break your heart, but please be kind
don't let your grieving sway your mind
for this is when you'll let me see
just how much you do love me

together we've had many happy years
the future now can hold no fears
please don't let me suffer
and when that day comes, please let me go

for my usual vet please will you send?
but stay with me until the end
hold me steady, speak to me
til my once bright eyes no longer see

in time i hope you'll come to see
it's the last kindness you'll do for me
one more time please stroke my mane
and know that i'll have no more pain

and don;t be sad that it was you
who decided that this was what to do
we've been such buddies through the years
don't let me be the cause of tears

you'll always see me graze now
with the sun upon my back
painful limbs won't tire me now
however long the hack

i live now in your heart and mind
a lovely place to stay
and what you have in memories
no one can take away
		
Click to expand...

Knew I shouldn't have read this thread, now sat here sobbing, we are having to have OH's horse PTS next week, I put  a post in Comp Riders earlier, wrote a very bad poem in it this one is alot better.


----------



## Caledonia (11 September 2011)

Cuffey said:



			You can shed tears that he is gone,
or you can smile because he has lived.

You can close your eyes and pray that he'll come back,
or you can open your eyes and see all he's left.

Your heart can be empty because you can't see him,
or you can be full of the love you shared.

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.

You can remember him only that he is gone,
or you can cherish his memory and let it live on.

You can cry and close your mind,
be empty and turn your back.
Or you can do what he'd want:
smile, open your eyes, love and go
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that Cuffey, I've never hear it before but it strikes such a chord with me.


----------



## Cuffey (12 September 2011)

Dancing Queen I have just had an old friend pts so yes these poems are very poignant just now and Caledonia I know has recently lost much loved close family members.

So Cyber Group Hug needed for everyone grieving I think.


----------

